# Self Powered Pull Behind Tiller



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Has anyone used the self powered pull behind tiller? If so how well does it work? I am considering putting one behind my GT5k but they look, dare I say, a little flimsy.

I currently use a 5 point all purpose plow behind my 8n for big jobs and an old Troy-bilt horse for the smaller. I would like to have just one unit.

I have seen refernces to 8hp sleeve hitch models but haven't been able to find one, where are they? Are these more robust than the 5hp draw hitch type? What have you used, likes, dislikes? Any information would be very helpfull.

This would be used for an 100 X 80 garden for the most part.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

psrumors
I dont know where to find one but they have a man not far from me that has one he uses on the back of his Wheel horse. He tills up a area about 30'x50' with it seems to work good. Im sure someone will know where you can find one everywhere that i could think of looking only have the pull behind ones.


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm interested in doing something about a tiller myself, but I don't really want to incorporate one more small engine. My mouldboard plow works, but it requires lots of room for turning around, and it takes longer, since the cut is so narrow.
I'm trying to figure out a way of rigging a shaft drive that comes out the front, and possibly driving a front tiller mounted on the electric front lift.
But, a rear sleeve hitch tiller like the one you're searching might be my only option. Let us know what you find.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Sears has two tillers, one is a 5hp tow behind from agri-fab. The other is an ayp /sears craftsman 8hp sleeve hitch tiller part # 917.242484. I have one on my GT and it works really well. And since tiller is pushing the tractor from behind traction is not an issue. I don't even need weights or chains just the turf tires. It has adjustable gauge wheels for setting depth.
When I did my garden this year, I pulled the moldboard plow with my bolens first and then went back with the GT and tiller. The ground was broken up at least a foot down and felt like walking on quicksand.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Willie&Psrumors you may want to look at Bercomac PTO tillers for Your tractors Willie if you contact Husqvarna about a tiller for your tractor They will send you to Bercomac. Because EHP contracted Bercomac to make a PTO tiller for there GT's in America. The Bercomac tiller is belt driven off the same PTO that drives your deck and does not requier a sleeve hitch to use the tiller. Two Bracket hook on to tractors transmission and it bolt into your rear implement hitch plate. www.bercomac.com


----------

